# Best food for senior dog with allergies?



## n_stutt (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello..I have an 11lb Lhasa named Barqli. He is 12 years old. He has allergies to grains and chicken/turkey/duck. I've been feeding him Blue Buffalo Basics Fish and Sweet Potato. He does ok with it but I was curious if there is a better dog food out there that has more nutrients that a senior dog needs. Price is not a concern..I just would like him on the best food possible. If anyone has recommendations, I would be very grateful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Innova EVO is nice.. the red meat variety.. 

Beef, lamb meal, potatoes, sunflower oil, buffalo, lamb, venison, hearing oil, natural flavors, apples, carrots, tomatoes, alfalfa sprouts, cottage cheese, potassium chloride, vitamins, minerals, dried chicory roots and direct-fed microbial.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 14 1/2 year old Lhasa. I always thought she was allergic to chicken but after years of trying different dog foods, I found out it was the other ingredients in the food she was allergic to, not real chicken. Most of the foods have a lot of ingredients in them and she couldn't go near them. We narrowed it down to salmon, olive oil, and a lot of the fruits that are in them. 

I put her on Evo and she did great on it. It has some of the fewest ingredients of the kibbles.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might want to take a look at Acana Pacifica. It is an "all life stages" grain-free kibble with 33% protein and 18% fat. My dogs have done well with it in the past.

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^^ a little pricey, but worth every penny;0) another option is orijen 6 fish. 38% protein 18% fat, but more importantly made with 80% animal product as opposed to 60%. Beter value IMO;0)


----------

